# New track in Cincy



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

There's a new track in Cincinnati, OH called The World of Hobbies and Games. There right off the Mosteller rd. exit on 275. About 20 min. from downtown cincy or 30 min from Dayton. 

The track is awesome. It's about 80x50 give or take a few inches and with the new rubber backed ozite down it has mad bite, even if it's not a race day. The shop itself is huge and extremely nice plus they match prices if they aren't the lowest. I saw the quantum 2 for $159.99 which is lower than I've ever seen including mail order.

There racing every thurs. and sat. nights and are trying to get some mod or 19 turn going because the track is large enough and has a really good flow to it. So come check it out. 

You've got to check it out the website is www.theworldofhobbies.com


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

Thursday night racing has been moved to Wensday night.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

WOHAG is an AWESOME facility!!! Saturday racing there is a blast. Plenty of time to practice/test before hand and still get a good night of racing in.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

What scale do they race? Any 1/28th?


----------



## cryslr300m (Sep 30, 2004)

Its too bad they dont start earlier on Sunday. If you race at 2:00 your whole day is shot! Not enough time to do anything in the morning and not enough tim to do anything after racing. These race tracks should start early in the morning....like 10....so you can spend time in the evening with your family!


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for the critisism on the time. We like to hear those kind of things. On the same note we actually made it so that anyone who has religous activities on sunday can still race. Also, who likes to wake up early on a sunday anyway? I know I don't.

Oh yeah. We're planning an On-road nats warmup race for the 1st weekend of March. More info to come but I can say we will have some big ticket items for prizes and it promises to be a lot of fun.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

*time*

I believe they may be changing their schedule! Don't quote me on this, but I think that they will be opening at 10:00 and start racing at 1:00. Three heats and a main.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

What traction compound are you going to allow to be put on the rubber tires at the TCS event? I would liketo start practicing as soon as possible on rubber tires!!

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

Anything that's oderless. So Niftech, Zip Free, etc...

Eli, it looks like you pretty much ran away with mod 1/12th. And Kevin beat Chuck. Looks like a repeat of gas season.


----------



## dburris (Oct 6, 2004)

Anyone racing the mini-coopers on Sunday? I know most race on Tuesday but that is a difficult day for me to race on so I was hoping a few had moved over to Sunday's.

David


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

Bring it out. I was talking to a couple of the guys last tuesday and it seemed like they were interested.

Ryan


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

*worldofhobbies*

are purple endbell monsters and quad mag epics legal in stock? what date will the racing start at 1? 
thanks.


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

What's up Mike?

We don't care about the purple endbell motors but the quad mags as far as I'm concerned are illegal. We haven't had that discussion yet. What I will say is no paragon.

Not sure on the time change. However, I'm not aware of a time change other than what Eli posted.

Are you going to come race with us?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I am interested in running at your track. I was looking at the web paige and saw the track, my question is: Does the track ever change? I was wondering since it looks as if its made out of two by fours.

thanks

seth


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

We switch the track up about once a month. However I'll change it for the next week if no one likes the layout.

Stop out it's a lot of fun. What class would you be running?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Well if i did come over to cinci all the way from fort wayne, IN I would run my L4 12th, but I did see that you guys do run a little F201 I run that also hear at summit race way we have a point thing going on every tues night. Any way I was just looking to may be brodden my feild of competion, you know so I can get better and all that stuff, also I thought it would be cool to meet new people.

seth


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

Sounds good. I'm running a T-Fource. Lot of fun.


----------



## RC MotorHead (Jul 15, 2002)

So at this shop/track are you running foam or rubber tires?


Thanks


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

If that was directed to me this is what we run. F1 style rubber only no foams and no slicks, any F201 chassies stock or aftermarket, any 19 turn motor. 

was that what you wanted?

seth
P.S. hear is our web URL www.summitraceway.com


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

We run rubber tires on the F201 and Mini Coopers. Everything else is foam.


----------

